# Mission Eliminator 2



## archerykid13

If you have shot any mission bow tell me good and bads.


----------



## countryboy173

Ive never shot them, but theyre made by Mathews so you cant go wrong. Heard a lot of great things about them if you are looking for a good lower priced bow


----------



## archerykid13

Off topic but how does the accomplice shoot


----------



## WI BowFish

the eliminator is the best bow for the money!!!! its smooth and shoots just as good as a mathews, i would highly recomend this bow!!!


----------



## countryboy173

archerykid13 said:


> Off topic but how does the accomplice shoot


I cant wait to find out :darkbeer: ha its on order, I should get it within the next few weeks.


----------



## hawk45

I too am looking to upgrade my 15yr old bow. I just came from my local shop that carries Matthews. I shot the Mission Eliminator II and the new Matthews Z7. The Z7 looks way cooler, but I really liked the draw of the Eliminator better. Shop owner/tech told me that the Mission line is really just Matthews older models rebranded. Said that say a Z7 may sell 60K units this year being new.. and next year will only sell maybe 6K because the new lines are out. So they take all the technology from the last years bows that they already have R&D invested in and rebrand them as Mission. Then say they sell 20-30K units of the obviously lower priced Mission bows and make more money that way. He said he did a tour of the Matthews plant and the bows for both compaines are made at the exact same place by the same people/equipment. So really you are just getting a year or two older technology for the lower price, but the same quality and incredible customer service. 

I can spend up to $800 and will probably go with the Mission Eliminator II. There was a bit more vibration (just a hair) but a stabilizer will probably get rid of that. If you are on a budget I think it is an incredible bow. Good luck!


----------



## countryboy173

hawk45 said:


> I too am looking to upgrade my 15yr old bow. I just came from my local shop that carries Matthews. I shot the Mission Eliminator II and the new Matthews Z7. The Z7 looks way cooler, but I really liked the draw of the Eliminator better. Shop owner/tech told me that the Mission line is really just Matthews older models rebranded. Said that say a Z7 may sell 60K units this year being new.. and next year will only sell maybe 6K because the new lines are out. So they take all the technology from the last years bows that they already have R&D invested in and rebrand them as Mission. Then say they sell 20-30K units of the obviously lower priced Mission bows and make more money that way. He said he did a tour of the Matthews plant and the bows for both compaines are made at the exact same place by the same people/equipment. So really you are just getting a year or two older technology for the lower price, but the same quality and incredible customer service.
> 
> I can spend up to $800 and will probably go with the Mission Eliminator II. There was a bit more vibration (just a hair) but a stabilizer will probably get rid of that. If you are on a budget I think it is an incredible bow. Good luck!


I see what you mean I was just looking at their bows and heres what I think about them
Voyager definately resembles a Reezen, ATA and speed are a little different, but very close, and the Eliminator looks a lot like a DXT.
I also love the Max4 on their bows, I wish Mathews would have that as an option. Bowtech is the only other company I know of that offers this.


----------



## cva54

OOPS I just started a new thread on this. I was shooting 1 a few days ago and was talking to the shop about it. Nothing but good things ofcorse and I realy like it to Iam perty shue I am going to get it. So if there a few years behind mathews it would DXT limbs


----------



## N7709K

I have shot the eliminator, the new voyager, and my cousins x3. They are nice, but I think that you would be better off with a used mathews.


----------



## cva54

I was back at the pro shop looking at it and the Z7 YA it not a mathews! But it shure is light years ahead of the pair of ultra max's me and my son shoot now. There both set at 60# but mine is a 29" & his is 28" with a D loop. Going to take his and put it up there for sale hoping for 300 we will see. Any way daddy is getten a new bow! LOL


----------



## dynrat

Not sure if you are still in the market, but thought I'd throw my 2 cents in anyway. I spent the last 2-3 weeks shooting just about every bow under the sun. I had about $800 to spend on a package as well so I concentrated on bows that would keep me in that price range. I shot Quest, Mission, Mathews, Martin, Bowtech, Diamond, Darton, Bear, PSE, and Hoyt. In the end I found a few bows that I shot better, but the bows themselves were well over the $800 mark. In the price range I had it narrowed down to two bows that were heads and shoulders above the rest. One was the G5 Quest Smoke and the other the Mission by Mathews Eliminator II. G5 started with a little lead just because I'm from Michigan and that's where they are made, but the more I shot the better I liked the Eliminator. Then to top it off the AtoA on the Eliminator is 2" shorter, it comes with string dampeners, and the walnut grip is far more comfortable than the Smoke in my opinion. So I went with the Eliminator. I was able to pick up the bow, hard case, Extreme sight, Whisker Biscuit, limbsavers, string loop, sling, Tru-Fire release, and a half-dozen Carbon Express Terminator Hunter arrows for about $740 after tax. That still leaves me some money to look at a quiver later. They didn't have a lot in stock so the tech recommended I come back closer to season and try out some of the different ones once they get them.

Anyhow.... The Eliminator has a smooth comfortable draw for me. This was important to me as I have a shoulder that has been rebuilt 3 times now. Even at 64 lbs my bow is silky smooth and no trouble at all. The speed is impressive. The bow is also extremely quiet. With the stock string dampeners, and vibration eliminator in the riser I was very pleased with the bows quietness. Very very little vibration, and the limbsavers were able to cut that down quite a bit already. I bet if I were to pick up a stabilizer for it the vibration would be almost negligible. I spent some time on the range with it and had it shooting 2-2.5" groups in no time. I was very happy with that since it is the first bow I've shot (other than the test runs obviously) in several years. I am extremely happy with my purchase. I say go for it. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## cva54

Glad to hear input like that thanks. Thats the bow I am going for I will have it befor season and set up going to be eazy just got to swap out ALL my parts. First I got both my rifles at the gun smith back and with my tax money is getting a reloading set up.


----------



## cibach

my local shop didn't have an eliminator II to try but had the Maniac.. so I shot it.. I am getting one this week


----------



## cva54

I just picked up my eliminator II yesterday my first 3 shoots were in a quarter not on target ofcorse but I love its smooth and quite


----------

